# Minn. man accused of illegal hunting in S.D.



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Minn. man accused of illegal hunting in S.D.
BY THE ASSOCIATED PRESS

3:52 PM CDT, July 10, 2011

Advertisement

A Minnesota man has pleaded not guilty in federal court to illegal hunting charges in South Dakota.

Authorities said 53-year-old Donald Sundell transported five deer to Minnesota after allegedly killing the whitetail bucks in three South Dakota counties. He's also accused of ordering another man to illegally shoot hawks on his hunting preserve.

The Rapid City Journal reported that Sundell faces a maximum penalty of one year in prison and $100,000 fine on each of the six charges.

Another man charged in the case, Brad McAlister, is scheduled to appear in court Thursday.

The man accused of shooting the hawks, Barry Hutchinson, has pleaded not guilty to a charge of unlawful taking of migratory birds.

Copyright © 2011, Aberdeen News


----------



## xennyhorteen998 (Jul 23, 2011)

Spam deleted 
Plainsman


----------

